
Are the Super-Rich Ruining Burning Man? - pmoriarty
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-47203978
======
allears
Fuck Burning Man. The real question is, are the super rich ruining the
country, or more likely the world? If Burning Man is your main source of
indignation, you're aiming too low.

